
Amateur astronomer gets 1-in-10M shot of supernova’s first light - xtacy
http://www.astronomy.com/news/2018/02/amateur-astronomer-gets-1-in-10-million-shot-of-supernovas-first-light
======
pvg
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16432462](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16432462)

~~~
dang
Thanks!

